# Finding Turkeys in Northern Utah



## Bubba94 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey all,

This spring will be my first general turkey season. I have hunted most of my life (pheasants and ducks), but never before attempted going after a turkey. I wanted to ask if any of you know of good places to find wild turkeys in northern Utah?


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Turkeys are a tough hunt, but they are rather easy to find. Take a call any box call or slate call and go hiking around the snow line or just below and call as you go. They are very vocal birds and will respond to many noises. How north are you trying to hunt?


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Try the hills and mountains around Mendon, Newton, Richmond, wellsville, Hyrum and Smithfield. Turkey are all over up there.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bubba94 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> ... I wanted to ask if any of you know of good places to find wild turkeys in northern Utah?


Yes, I do.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I just started turkey hunting last year. I recommend joining the National Wild Turkey Federation. I contacted the state president a week ago and he's going to help set me up with someone who can take me out turkey hunting here in Northern Utah. 

While I did see a bird last year, I couldn't get a good enough angle to tell if it was a hen or jake (certainly wasn't a tom), so I didn't take a shot. I'm looking forward to going out with someone who actually knows what they're doing.


----------



## Bubba94 (Mar 2, 2018)

Tabswan said:


> Turkeys are a tough hunt, but they are rather easy to find. Take a call any box call or slate call and go hiking around the snow line or just below and call as you go. They are very vocal birds and will respond to many noises. How north are you trying to hunt?


I can go as north as the Idaho border. I will definitely try the snow lines. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bubba94 (Mar 2, 2018)

maverick9465 said:


> I just started turkey hunting last year. I recommend joining the National Wild Turkey Federation. I contacted the state president a week ago and he's going to help set me up with someone who can take me out turkey hunting here in Northern Utah.
> 
> While I did see a bird last year, I couldn't get a good enough angle to tell if it was a hen or jake (certainly wasn't a tom), so I didn't take a shot. I'm looking forward to going out with someone who actually knows what they're doing.


I will have to look into that, thanks!


----------



## Bubba94 (Mar 2, 2018)

morvlorv said:


> Try the hills and mountains around Mendon, Newton, Richmond, wellsville, Hyrum and Smithfield. Turkey are all over up there.


I am originally from Smithfield and remember seeing huge groups of turkeys by Mack park. I will have to see if I can get landowner permission to try further up the canyon.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Bubba94 said:


> I can go as north as the Idaho border. I will definitely try the snow lines. Thanks for the advice!


Ya its a little to far north for me, but I found about 75 the other day hope for a good season this year. Good luck to all the turkey hunters this year!


----------

